# Ausführbares JAR erstellen (eclipse helios)



## blackrafi (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin schier am verzweifeln, hab in diesem Forum bereits alle Themen zur erwähnten Problematik durchgelesen aber keine Lösung gefunden. 

1. Habe 4 verschiedene klassen wobei eine davon die GUI-mainklasse ist.
2. gehe mit rechtsklick auf das Projekt
3. dann auf export
4. dann auf Runnable JAR file
5. next
6. in Launch configuration: MenuScreen <-- Das ist die Main Klasse
7. Export destination: auf den Desktop
8. Library handling: Extract required libraries into generated JAR
9. finish

leider kommt nun beim Ausführen der JAR datei die Fehlermeldung: Could not find the main class: MenuScreen. Program will exit.

mhm...hab schon einiges ausprobiert aber ohne Erfolg. Ihr seid sozusagen meine letzte Hoffnung 

gruß und Danke schon mal


----------



## wakoz (25. Januar 2011)

Also schritt 1 bis 9 sind soweit richtig, sicher hast du in Punkt 6 eine falsche Einstellung vorgenommen oder es liegt ein Fehler vor in der Klasse in der die Main liegt.

Es wird eine datei erzeugt und mit in die Runable gepackt diese beschreibt wie die Anwendung gestartet wird.
Vielleicht ist die Erzeugung fehlerhaft. Das liegt aber an deinen Einstellungen von Eclipse und nicht an helios


----------



## Matt297 (25. Januar 2011)

Am besten du lädst die JAR-Datei einfach mal hoch, dann können wir sehen, was daran falsch ist...


----------



## kleene0105 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo blackrafi,

wir erstellen Jars mit hilfe eines Jar-Descriptors. Wichtig bei einer ausführbaren JAR ist, dass alle Bibliothken, die benötigt werden und nicht im Java-Core vorhanden sind auch im Manifest  hinterlegt sind.
Das Manifest ist der wichtigste Bestandteil des ganzen. Dort muss auch die Main-Class hinterlegt werden.


----------

